# Importing cosmetics/beauty products



## nugg (29 May 2009)

Hi all

Just a few questions for anybody who has imported cosmetics/beauty products or anything similar into Ireland:

A) What were the customs and excise duties?
B) After shipping/customs and excise etc was it still a cheaper option than going through an Irish supplier?
C) What shipping company did you use and would you recommend them?
D) Were the products undamaged?
E) Did you encounter any problems with customs eg paperwork issues or items deemed to contain hazardous components?

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## polly2000 (29 May 2009)

Where are you importing from? Eu or outside?


----------



## nugg (29 May 2009)

From the US and UK at the moment. I hope to import from other countries (mainly European) when I get going.


----------



## polly2000 (29 May 2009)

Just make sure you have product certification dossier for each product as this is required by law. Each supplier should provide the paperwork


----------



## nugg (29 May 2009)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## Rudolf289 (3 Jun 2009)

nugg said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a few questions for anybody who has imported cosmetics/beauty products or anything similar into Ireland:
> 
> ...



Hello Nugg,

in answer to your questions ;
A) Customs duties depend on the classification of your products. One of the best places to start is by asking your suppliers for the HS / Customs Tariff number. Once you have the HS / Customs tariff numbers you can check out the % of customs duty
on the following website : [broken link removed]
Click on the link : Taric code on that page and enter a minimum of the 1st 4 digits of the tariff code. Please note that customs duty is calculated over the cost of the product plus the freight cost. Cosmetic / beauty products may contain alcohol and if that is the case you have to pay excise duty. You will need to know the percentage of alcohol by volume in order to be able to calculate the excise duty. Also be aware that you will need to pay VAT at the point of entry. VAT is charged over ; (invoiced) Cost of the product, freight cost, Customs Duty and Excise Duty. If you are a VAT registered trader, the VAT you pay on imports are a deductible input on your VAT return (i.e. you can claim it back against your sales)

Alternatively a customs broker should be able to assist you with this and give you sample calculations.

B) It all depends on the quantities you intend to buy. If they are for private use, the likelyhood is that with all the formalities you need to go through and shipping your product it may not be worth your while. If however you intend to start a wholesale / distribution business or a shop, by dealing direct with overseas suppliers you would eliminate the mark-up that an Irish distributor / wholesaler would include in his prices to you.

C) I am biased in that I run my own logistics / forwarding company. I also don't think it is good forum ethics to promote one's own services. I would tend to shy away from the large multinationals such as DHL, UPS, FEDEX, TNT. If this is your 1st time attempt at importing I would suggest to look at some specialist companies that will afford you the personal service you need. If you send me an e-mail on : rudy@rdglogistics.eu and indicate where you expect to import from, I will give you some suggestions of reputable companies and help you to ask the right questions in order to make sure you get sensible answers.

D) There are a number of aspects to shipping that are important to realise. First of all, the packaging of your product needs to be able to withstand the handling that will occurr whilst your goods are in transit. If your (intended) supplier is already shipping verseas, chances are that they know how to pack goods properly.  Depending on the origin of your product I can guide you towards the companies that offer the best services. Price is not always the best guide. Whilst transportation is a commodity, there are companies / services available that stand out from the crowd.

E) Hazardous commodities require special attention. Again, if you can ask your suppliers for information such as ; UN number, IMDG Page number, Packing Group, Hazard Class, it is possible to determine the requirements in advance. If your supplier is shipping on a regular basis they will know the requirements and documents that need to accompany the goods.

I have a 7 page document that will give you some advise on how to approach shipping and importing. Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.


----------



## MichaelBurke (3 Jun 2009)

Not sure if you would be aware or have this already taken care of but you need products liability insurance also (even if you are just importing and distributing).


----------



## nugg (5 Jun 2009)

Thanks everyone. Really appreciate the advice


----------



## nifrs (17 Jun 2009)

Do you have to pay any duty/ tax when importing cosmetics from within the eu/uk to ireland??

thanks


----------



## Rudolf289 (17 Jun 2009)

Hello nifrs,

Goods that are bought from suppliers within the UK / EU and shipped from the UK or EU member states are not subject to Duty.

The tax depends on whether you are registered for VAT. If you and your supplier(s) are both VAT registered traders in your respective jurisdictions, your supplier would be permitted to supply the goods to you on a Zero rated Invoice (i.e. no VAT charged). You would need to account for the VAT liability due on the goods you bought within the EU (including the UK) in your periodic VAT return.

In relation to your VAT3 return you need observe the following ;

1) In box E2 you need to record the value of Goods received from other EU countries
2) In box T1 you need to record the total VAT liability of goods and services supplied plus intra EU acquisitions and parcels imported VAT free
3) In box T2 you need to record the total deductible VAT in respect of your purchases and Intra EU  acquisitions and VAT paid on imports from outside the EU

If you are not registered for VAT your supplier will have to charge you VAT at the rate that applies in his country.

The next thing is : INTRASTAT returns

 Traders engaged in intra-Community trade are also obliged to make a periodic INTRASTAT return, for statistical purposes, where the value of goods acquired by them from other EU Member States exceeds Euro 191,000 per annum or the value of goods supplied by them to other EU Member States exceeds Euro 635,000 per annum.

 Further information on the VIES and INTRASTAT returns is available from the VIMA Office, Government Offices, Millenium Centre, Dundalk, Co. Louth. – Phone number (042) 9353700 or LoCall 1890 251010, or by email to vimahelp@revenue.ie.

If you need any clarification of the above or need any further information send me a PM


----------



## Mr. Flibble (11 Jul 2009)

Hi. I searched for Perfumes & Tolet Waters on the TARIC site and it said there was 0% duty on imports from the US. This isn't correct is it?

Here is a link to the results:


----------



## Rudolf289 (13 Jul 2009)

Hello Mr. Fibble,

Indeed the rate of Customs Duty is 0%. You will have to pay Excise duty however (and of course VAT).

Regards,
Rudolf289


----------

